# spilos



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Is it possible to keep 2 spilos in a tank (about 6"). I have one at the min and want to add another as he seems to be really bored and not active. Can someone plz tell me if this is poss. Thanx.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i do not believe it is possible , but i have never kept them, but from most of what i have read

its not possible


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

IME, spilos should not be kept together. They fin nip all the time and in the wild that is their primary diet.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

cheers for that. Didn't think u could but wasn't definite. Just feel sorry for him as he seems so bored.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

fishofury said:


> IME, spilos should not be kept together. They fin nip all the time and in the wild that is their primary diet.










looks who's talking
how many spilo's do u have in that 180g

fishofury's fish


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

If you wanted an active Piranha you shouldnt have got a Spilo. Most Serras arnt the most active fishies
Trade him in and get an Elong if you want an active loner piranha.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Most serras are not active?







More like PYGOS are not that active.

And try taking out some decor or adding some, and dimming the lights may help.
My Spilo is very active.

But yes, a Elong is much more active.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Esoteric said:


> Most serras are not active?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

i have a gold spilo on order it gets here next month, i hope its active i am will in to try any thing.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Ru seriously telling me that an ambush predator is an active fish?
oooooooooooook
No need 4 the wanker smilie u rump roaster


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Death in # said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > IME, spilos should not be kept together. They fin nip all the time and in the wild that is their primary diet.
> ...


 that means he is in a good position to say..

BTW- He did start with 10 and ended up with 5, and also look at their fins, not in the best condition!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Death in # said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > IME, spilos should not be kept together. They fin nip all the time and in the wild that is their primary diet.
> ...


 Yeah I know :laugh: 
I took a chance and figured it's worth a try, but from my experience with these guys, I would not suggest other hobbiest to do the same. These guys are constantly fighting and biting fins. I started out with 10 2 years ago and now I'm down to five. I have to admit though that I truely love these guy. They are not shy at all and won't even move when I approach the tank. They will follow me across the tank and they also attack the algae scraper. I've grow too attach to them or else they would have been sold. I'm thinking about getting rid of one or two so they can have more room though.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

fishofury said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > fishofury said:
> ...










dam bro i remember when the first one died

but i cant believe that they are still going strong
and signs of breeding


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

not recomended to keep spilos to gether unless you have a quite large tank and are prepared to take losses.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Death in # said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 I know man, that was a long time ago. Actually, only two died on me. The other three I sold off because there was too much agression in the tank and I wanted to give them more room. No signs of breeding yet, but I'm really not even trying. If they breed, I'm good because I didn't even try :laugh:


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

to shoal spilos they will need like ~35g each


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Fresh said:


> to shoal spilos they will need like ~35g each










spilo's will never shoal
they may tolerate eachother for a while but never ever shoal


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Fresh said:
> 
> 
> > to shoal spilos they will need like ~35g each
> ...


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

^whoops i didnt mean shoal i meant together in the same tank

i love how i pay attention when i type


----------

